# Benny NADAC trial results



## dog27 (Apr 8, 2007)

Sorry I don't have any video to share, but I thought I would tell (brag) about how Benny did at the NADAC EAT trial yesterday (20+ jumps).

Novice Hoopers: Q, 1st place
Novice Jumpers: Q, 1st place (6.79 yps)
Novice Regular 1: Q, 1st place (4.12 yps)
Novice Regular 2: Q, 1st place (4.67 yps)
Open Tunnelers: Q, 2nd place (6.04 yps)
Novice Chances: NQ

I've been working on increasing distance, but we still haven't qualified in Chances yet.

I'll enjoy the placings while I can. When we get to Elite I think we can still Q but won't be as fast as the BCs and Aussies.


----------



## Elaine (Sep 10, 2006)

Come on, everyone videos their runs! How else can you share how you are doing? I felt so left out about not have videos of my dog's runs that I started looking at getting a video camera. Wow, are those ever expensive. I discovered that I can just use my regular digital camera to video and do it regularly now. Haven't you found that you don't really get to see what your dog is doing during the run? It's so cool to be able to see it over and over again after you are done.

Congrats on your Qs!!!!


----------



## dog27 (Apr 8, 2007)

Thanks! Three Pines Productions (3pbn.tv) was planning to be there to take video, but they cancelled for some reason and I had no backup plan.

I do have raw footage they took at our previous trial and after some minimal editing to add credits and such I'll upload it to youtube and post a link here. I only purchased the video of the runs that we Q'd in. I guess that says I am more interesting in reliving our successes instead of learning from my mistakes .


----------



## Elaine (Sep 10, 2006)

In my area, there is no professional videoing, just incredible pictures. Everyone comes with a video camera or digital camera of their own to tape their own runs.

There have been a few runs that I promptly deleted after seeing what a train wreck they were either due to stupidity on my part or my dog giving in to the whee factor. Good thing we are both getting past those problems.


----------



## JakodaCD OA (May 14, 2000)

a HUGE congrats to you both !!


----------



## MaggieRoseLee (Aug 17, 2001)

> Originally Posted By: dog27Sorry I don't have any video to share, but I thought I would tell (brag) about how Benny did at the NADAC EAT trial yesterday (20+ jumps).
> 
> Novice Hoopers: Q, 1st place
> Novice Jumpers: Q, 1st place (6.79 yps)
> ...


What great scores, ribbons and run times! Must have been a great day!


----------



## LuvourGSDs (Jan 14, 2007)

> Originally Posted By: MaggieRoseLee
> 
> 
> > Originally Posted By: dog27Sorry I don't have any video to share, but I thought I would tell (brag) about how Benny did at the NADAC EAT trial yesterday (20+ jumps).
> ...


Must agree.......







Awesome, CONGRATS !


----------



## dog27 (Apr 8, 2007)

Here it is, my first youtube upload:

Benny NADAC ZAP Trial 

Although we qualified and placed in these runs, I see lots of room for improvement in my handling.



> Originally Posted By: dog27I do have raw footage they took at our previous trial and after some minimal editing to add credits and such I'll upload it to youtube and post a link here.


----------



## LuvourGSDs (Jan 14, 2007)

Very nice IMO !









May I ask, do you use *wait* or *stay* at the start line ? You have nice distance.

I always use *wait* b/c used to using *stay* as a obed thing & you must return to your dog.


----------



## MaggieRoseLee (Aug 17, 2001)

I think your handling was fine EXCEPT you need to use your nice long legs and skinny body to really RUN!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!! Your dog is slowing to wait for you. (Except in the Hoopers run, you were running then!!! And the end of the last tunnelers run you looked great too!)

Ok, that is only info to use if you are ever planning to NEVER come and run your dog in the PA/NJ/NY area (against us). If you are running in this area, your speed is perfect!

But if you are staying away and then planning to beat OTHER dogs, RUN RUN RUN RUN RUN!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## LuvourGSDs (Jan 14, 2007)

MRL, What if your used to run, run ,run, with 2 other dogs & your run, run, run, with a slow pokey dog & it isn't making the dog run any faster ??????









Don't get it, Storm used to do so good with agility in class & now he is more pokey & wanting to go nib at anyone/thing.

I keep trying, but , unsure why he wants to be a big lush.......

I also thought the handling looked fine.


----------



## dog27 (Apr 8, 2007)

I use *wait* with a verbal release. I haven't trained a separate *stay* command.

With that I can get as must distance as I need from the start line, but I'm trying to work on increasing distance between us as we run the course.



> Originally Posted By: LuvourGSsMay I ask, do you use *wait* or *stay* at the start line ? You have nice distance.
> 
> I always use *wait* b/c used to using *stay* as a obed thing & you must return to your dog.


----------



## dog27 (Apr 8, 2007)

Yeah I agree it looks like Benny is just loping along on those runs and could go much faster. I haven't really emphasized speed very much in my training and I want to avoid "racing my dog" as I have been told by more than one instructor. Ideally I will be able to get him to go fast while I direct him from a distance, but we are not that advanced yet. I'm working on it; in the meantime, it is super fun just to get in the ring and do what we can with our present skills.



> Originally Posted By: MaggieRoseLeeI think your handling was fine EXCEPT you need to use your nice long legs and skinny body to really RUN!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!! Your dog is slowing to wait for you.


----------



## LuvourGSDs (Jan 14, 2007)

> Originally Posted By: dog27I use *wait* with a verbal release. I haven't trained a separate *stay* command.
> 
> With that I can get as must distance as I need from the start line, but I'm trying to work on increasing distance between us as we run the course.
> 
> ...



Thanks ! Glad to know I'm not the only one saying/using wait ! I hear so many saying stay, but this isn't how I like to use stay.

Anyway, I get many butts coming off the ground & moving so, I must work on stays & distance, well we need lots of work there !

Lookin good, thanks for sharing.


----------



## Elaine (Sep 10, 2006)

You are going to have so much fun with this dog in agility! You did very well and all I have to say is the same as MRL: run faster. Love the video.


----------



## MaggieRoseLee (Aug 17, 2001)

Jonathan, you are doing a GREAT job with your dog! And he's only going slower on the first 2 runs because YOU are running slower and more carefully. Your plan to work on distance as you increase your skills is an excellent one, because that way you can still be tearing around the course (run run run) to get to those spots for the front crosses to motivate your dog and tell him where he's going from ahead of him!

If you look at the last 2 runs, you WERE running, and so was your wonderful pup. Which shows he loves agility, loves running it with you, and as you keep up your good training (and keep him loving it) HE will clearly run run run with you!

They were all wonderful runs showing the teamwork you've developed. Your dog really understands agility is a 'we' sport between handler and dog.


----------



## MaggieRoseLee (Aug 17, 2001)

LuvourGSs,



> Quote: MRL, What if your used to run, run ,run, with 2 other dogs & your run, run, run, with a slow pokey dog & it isn't making the dog run any faster ??????


My first agility dog (Maggie) I taught to do the course properly and listen to me, and didn't realize speed was an issue (course times are more generous in lower levels) until we were in Excellent and no longer making or BARELY making course times. I never was able to go back and teach her that agility was supposed to be 'FUN' and that would have gotten me the speed I needed. She ran agility to be with me and it was ok...........

My second agility dog, Elsa, I knew speed mattered so worked on it from the start, and she did much better with course times. BUT her temperment and drives just weren't the crazy whoohoo to get really good times and the battle to get points for her MACH were amazing (3 points, 2 points, 5 points) and when you need 750 points it was frustrating. I had to play tug with her right before entering the ring, and I had her hidden toy on my friends as we exited the ring to immediately reward her. The tug toy, and using tons of front crosses that had me running (more motivating) to get into place and move on helped some.

Then I got Bretta. Here's where I could really see how nature comes into play with what a dog LOVES to do and has the drive and temperment to go go go can do. I tug during class, but NEVER before or after a run at a trial or she would go BALLISTIC, I need to actually keep her calmer when we run or she's too much in over-load for me to direct around the course. 

When I got Elsa, I retired Maggie from agility. I felt guilty but she DID FINE. She was a great therapy dog (my best therapy dog actgually). When I got Bretta into Excellent and was still running Elsa, they ran SO differently I wasn't q'ing with either of them so made the difficult decision to retire Elsa. I felt guilty but SHE DID FINE! 

So it's a personal decision for all of us and our dogs. But I try to now take my dog's temperament and love for the 'whatever' I am into training into consideration. If I only have one dog, and I'm still learning with them and they enjoy it, I would continue with that dog. But if I had more dogs, and some excel in agility, while others didn't, I think I would start having them train and work on their loves rather than getting frustrated with the skills and loves they may be lacking. 

Just cause I WANT all my dogs to love agility, doesn't mean they will.


----------

